# Sony Holds 40% Sensor Marketshare



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 5, 2015)

```
Sony Corp now holds 40% of the global marketshare for image sensors according to the <a href="http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-sony-makes-money-off-apples-iphone-1430274602?mod=LS1" target="_blank">Wall Street Journal</a>.</p>
<p>Sony CEO Kazuo Hirai says:</p>
<blockquote><p>I think one of the things we certainly pride ourselves on with our image sensors is our commitment to stay at least several years ahead of the competition and to make sure that we make the heavy R&D investments to make sure that we are there, ahead of the competition. Whether it’s a device that goes into other manufacturers’ products, or sometimes our own, if there’s innovation there, and innovation therefore means a business opportunity, that’s something I get excited about, and so do the people who run our device business.</p></blockquote>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.it/2015/04/image-sensor-market-shares.html" target="_blank">Image Sensor World</a>]</p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2015)

Obviously, the vast majority of that global image sensor market are the tiny sensors found in smartphones.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 5, 2015)

There are more uses for "imaging sensors" than just in cameras.

But good on them! Sony makes good sensors and I hope they continue improving their products. That can only help the consumer.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 5, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Obviously, the vast majority of that global image sensor market are the tiny sensors found in smartphones.



No no no! It's cuz of the superior DR at ISO 100!!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2015)

This is one area where Sony judged the market correctly. They plan to sell them for many new uses, they want to put them in everything from toasters to automobiles. They expect to have several in a typical car, not just a backup camera, already there are side cameras as well. 

When combined with smart electronics and smart phones, hackers will have a field day, they will hack into cameras in appliances all over your house, surveillance cameras, lots of them.


----------

